# Garmin Or Tom Tom Gps?



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

I am looking at buying a GPS system. I don't know which brand is better or what to really look for. Which one have you purchased and are you satisfied with it? What do I really need to look for? I do what one with the blue chip in it. I don't care about the I-Pod ability. I seen where most of them already have maps, etc downloaded on them. How often to you have to update the maps,etc? How hard is that to do? Is that expensive? I want one that is portable, so I can use it in my truck or the wife's car, when needed. Sorry for all of the questions, I just want to make a good choice.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im assuming your looking for a street navigation type GPS. Ill probably go with Garmin. Its what i have on my Snowmobile, a portable for hunting and had one on my boat. no problems with any of those so i figured id get one for the road as well. I have no specific experience with the street nav devices.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I've owned 31 different GPSs and teach courses in their use. Currently own 5. I have had Garmin, Magellen, Tom Tom, Lowrance, Eagle, Brunton, DeLorme and Silva. In my humble opinion, Garmin does the best job overall.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I use a Garmin nuvi 360 for the road and a Garmin Etrex Venture for hunting and both work great. When I was looking there were lots of refurbished TomTom's out there so I decided that was a good indicator to stay clear.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

I converted my Dell Axim PDA to an auto navigation GPS source by inserting a CF GPS receiver and installing the TomTom software... I tried every software out there and returned all of them expect the TomTom... LOVE the software... in the end I found that it was truly the software that makes the real difference... size and price might be a discerning factor but for my money I like the TomTom.

Scott


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

another vote here for the Garmin Nuvi

It is great. Make sure it has the most up to date map package when you buy it.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I say garmin as well. If it is just for on road use get the nuvi it works well.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We have 3 TomTom's at work........JunkJunk. 2 of them brokebroke and had to be sent backback. We spent hours with the teck line trying to reset it and they still didnt work.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Garmin 7200 BIG display with lot's of auto adjusting volume. http://picasaweb.google.com/fspieg with a RAM mount from here http://www.expressmounts.com/item-ram-moun...3/ramb166g3.htm


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

If cost is a larger factor - the TomTom's seem to hit the right price points. But ,if you are looking towards the upper end - The Garmin 660 is great. Super brite screen and the traffic function makes you wonder how you ever navigated without it. No problems after 5 months of everyday sales rep use...


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a garmin handheld (Legend) which can be used with a laptop, easy to use, a ton of info (including navigation markers offshore) and relatively accurate, although it does not do as well in heavy tree cover. (i.e. when using it for hiking or hunting)

I also have a TomTom Go700 in the Yukon, I have found it to be accurate, although the database (latest update) is behind on streets that are 2 years old. The input screen is not fat finger friendly. I do like that I can take it into the house and connect it to my PC (or laptop) and plan out routes/waypoints/fuel stops etc. Overall for the price I had gotten it for I am happy with it, it has served well.

Hope that helps a little.
Carl


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I just bought the Garmin C340 after doing a lot of research. Cost and the ability to speak the street names was a factor for me...

I've found it works well, is quick to re-calculate routes if you miss a turn (don't know when that's ever happened







), and is loud enough and bright enough for me.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Not to be ignorant, but for the street navigation kind, can you update the software (street/highway information) on any of the units after you buy it or do you have to buy a new one every few years to get all the street/highway updates?

If you can update the software (street/highway information) can it be done over the INTERNET and does it cost $$$$??


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

Steve,

We live here in Olathe, KS where the Garmin Headquarters is at. I am also a manufacturers rep for electronic components, and Garmin is my company's largest customer. I have tested a lot of their units, and I can tell you first hand that the Garmin units are much more reliable and accurate than the TomTom product. My recommendation is to go with the newer Nuvi 200 series or 300 series. I currently have a Nuvi 200 in my car and love it. Go to their web site and reseach the differences in each unit to decide which one will work best for you. The main thing that you will want is to make sure that you pick a unit with the SIRF chipset in it. This is the most accurate type of GPS, and also has the best reception. Mine works in my house, and it has also worked inside of a parking garage. The bluetooth is for people with cell phones with bluetooth in them, and that gives you a hands free speaker phone. It works ok, but there is a lot of road noise that comes through with your voice to the people on the other side of your conversation. I have found that GPSNOW is a great reseller of Garmin products, and in most cases they are just about the cheapest as well.

Kent


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> Not to be ignorant, but for the street navigation kind, can you update the software (street/highway information) on any of the units after you buy it or do you have to buy a new one every few years to get all the street/highway updates?
> 
> If you can update the software (street/highway information) can it be done over the INTERNET and does it cost $$$$??


I just updated my Garmin C330 with new maps and it was around $75 for the update. I have used the C330 for going on 3 years now and it has been great. Easy to use and it very rarely is off more than a house or two.

Gary


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Look close at how you want to use it. If you are going to let it route you over whatever streets it likes, any of them will accomplish that.

However, if you want to create your own route, avoid certain streets, etc. The TomTom is the best I have seen (and own). The Garmin only allows 1 via point on a route, while you can create itineraries on the TomTom with as many waypoints as you like. For instance when I go to pick up my camper tomorrow, or go to Spring Gulch next weekend, the GPS will want to route me through Baltimore. No way on a Fri night, so I created an itinerary with 3 waypoints to take me around the back way up interstate 270 and hwy 15.

Also the newest TomToms are coming out with MapShare, which is a new feature allowing users to update their own maps and share those changes with everyone. Features include downloading only TomTom verified changes to any change submitted. Open closed roads, rename roads, and eventually create new roads. Magellan is supposed to have the same feature on their newest unit.

Only way to definitively decide is to try one. Buy it from a store with a satisfaction guarantee and return it if you don't like it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Go for the Garmin Nuvi 350. I got mine a year and a half ago. It's the size of a deck of cards. I do a LOT of business travel and it's easy to carry when you travel. It also has some neat features like an MP3 player and a languarge translator and a few more.
The big thing tho is the quick startup. Mine will locate itself usually in less than a minute, even if I fly from Chicago to LA. I usually carry the suction cup mount and cigarette lighter plug in, they are pretty compact.
I paid probably twice what they are going for now, but the use I get out of it is worth every penny I paid. It's been real helpful when I was down in SC last summer with some buddies, it was able to locate golf courses, restaurants and hotels in seconds.
I just ordered the map upgrade and it's coming free.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Stan said:


> Go for the Garmin Nuvi 350. I got mine a year and a half ago. It's the size of a deck of cards. I do a LOT of business travel and it's easy to carry when you travel. It also has some neat features like an MP3 player and a languarge translator and a few more.
> The big thing tho is the quick startup. Mine will locate itself usually in less than a minute, even if I fly from Chicago to LA. I usually carry the suction cup mount and cigarette lighter plug in, they are pretty compact.
> I paid probably twice what they are going for now, but the use I get out of it is worth every penny I paid. It's been real helpful when I was down in SC last summer with some buddies, it was able to locate golf courses, restaurants and hotels in seconds.
> I just ordered the map upgrade and it's coming free.


May I ask how you got a free map upgrade for a 1 1/2 year old unit?


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I can seriously recommend the Garmin nuvi 750. Has tons of features, is highly accurate and easy to use and cam be purchased at Sam's Club for under $400


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Garmin 330


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We have the Garmin Nuvi 350 here, we spent some time looking at the TomTom but liked the Garmin better.


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Just bought a Garmin C580 at Amazon for $300. Comes with the MSN live traffic and fuel prices gadget for a year. If I recall correctly, it will cost me about $100 to update teh maps each year, and this unit does teh whole speak street names for turns thing as well as can act as a hands free device for the phone if I wanted it too. I believe the display size is about the same as the regular Nuvi and you can get a "$700" unit for cheap at Amazon.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Take a look at XRoad GPS systems. I got one, model V4150, for my wife a couple of weeks ago. She's a technophobe but was able to use it effectively immediately. Lots of features including a very large touch screen and it's also reasonably priced.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Iv had a Garmin Nuvi 250W for about 5 mo. Love it and now its under $200. Not a ton of extra (non-gps related) feature but i wouldnt use them anyways.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Garmin Nuvi 660....works great.

I download some neat stuff (RV dump stations...Starbucks...Red Light Camera...etc..) in the unit. Works Great!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Garmin Nuvi 660....works great.
> I download some neat stuff (RV dump stations...Starbucks...Red Light Camera...etc..) in the unit. Works Great!


Where did you find the RV dump station file?


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Garmin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Garmin...absolutely the best. I have used a Garmin at work for several months and it has gotten me out of a few binds. I finally broke down and bought a Nuvi 660 the other day. Walmart online has them on sale right now. $348.88 with the Fodors card included. Got it in 3 days delivered to the house. I'm loving it!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8470792


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have Verizon Navigation on my cell phone. The cost is $9.99/month. I LOVE it, because I don't have to move equipment around from vehicle to vehicle, and I always have it with me - no matter who is driving. And it works great!

Mike


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I see that almost all are recommending Garmin. I don't see (in the description) that they have Bluetooth capabilities. Am I just missing it?
That is going to be one of my criteria when I purchase one... hopefully soon.
I was looking at the Magellen because of the Bluetooth.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We've had a Magellen (no bluetooth) for nearly 2 years, and use it ALOT. Delivering bark mulch to seasonals on the lake, (alot of them know their address, but don't have them marked) flew to AZ turned it on in waiting for luggage, to give it time to locate itself, done in no time, and since we got the Outback we've traveled with confidence.








PS Got it at Costco.


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

StreetPilot C580 has blue tooth and MP3 Play if you want it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> I see that almost all are recommending Garmin. I don't see (in the description) that they have Bluetooth capabilities. Am I just missing it?
> That is going to be one of my criteria when I purchase one... hopefully soon.
> I was looking at the Magellen because of the Bluetooth.


Most of the newer Garmins will have Bluetooth....my Nuvi 660 does.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Garmin Nuvi 660....works great.
> I download some neat stuff (RV dump stations...Starbucks...Red Light Camera...etc..) in the unit. Works Great!


Where did you find the RV dump station file?
[/quote]

http://www.poi-factory.com/node/6837


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Garmin Nuvi 660....works great.
> I download some neat stuff (RV dump stations...Starbucks...Red Light Camera...etc..) in the unit. Works Great!


Where did you find the RV dump station file?
[/quote]
http://www.poi-factory.com/node/6837
[/quote]
Great Thanks!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

This website --> GPS NOW has a bunch of information. This page  has some great comparison (including which has bluetooth) for the Nuvi's.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Garmin Nuvi 660....works great.
> I download some neat stuff (RV dump stations...Starbucks...Red Light Camera...etc..) in the unit. Works Great!


Where did you find the RV dump station file?
[/quote]
http://www.poi-factory.com/node/6837
[/quote]
Great Thanks!
[/quote]

I'd be interested to see how the file works around the country. Report back based on your experience.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Garmin Nuvi 660....works great.
> I download some neat stuff (RV dump stations...Starbucks...Red Light Camera...etc..) in the unit. Works Great!


Where did you find the RV dump station file?
[/quote]
http://www.poi-factory.com/node/6837
[/quote]
Great Thanks!
[/quote]

I'd be interested to see how the file works around the country. Report back based on your experience.








[/quote]
No problem!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Garmin Nuvi 660....works great.
> I download some neat stuff (RV dump stations...Starbucks...Red Light Camera...etc..) in the unit. Works Great!


Where did you find the RV dump station file?
[/quote]
http://www.poi-factory.com/node/6837
[/quote]
Great Thanks!
[/quote]

I'd be interested to see how the file works around the country. Report back based on your experience.








[/quote]
No problem!








[/quote]

BTW...the "Red Light Camera" POI is AWESOME!!! Big RED bar appears and warns you of the camera. You tell the systems, when you're installing the file, how many feet before the intersection you want to be warned. Very slick.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> I see that almost all are recommending Garmin. I don't see (in the description) that they have Bluetooth capabilities. Am I just missing it?
> That is going to be one of my criteria when I purchase one... hopefully soon.
> I was looking at the Magellen because of the Bluetooth.


The nuvi 760 has Bluetooth capabilities. My 750 does not, but that's an option I feel I can live without.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We just got the Magellan 4250 with bluetooth at Costco and so far we love it.
We were not looking for mp3 on it and really like the AAA tourbook built into it.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I got the Garmin Nuvi 680 and it works really well. Price at Costco is $400 and it comes with a year of the MSN traffic advisory service. There are newer models out with even more features now. I really like being able to find stores and restaurants when I'm travelling.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

folsom_five said:


> I see that almost all are recommending Garmin. I don't see (in the description) that they have Bluetooth capabilities. Am I just missing it?
> That is going to be one of my criteria when I purchase one... hopefully soon.
> I was looking at the Magellen because of the Bluetooth.


The Nuvi 660 has Bluetooth too. I think all the -60 series do, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chasn said:


> The Nuvi 660 has Bluetooth too. I think all the -60 series do, but don't quote me on that.


...just did.


----------

